# ¿Esquemático de mixer Mackie CFX 12?



## jbarrim (Nov 9, 2010)

Hola colegas necesito conseguir el manual de servicio o plano esquematico del mixer mackie cfx 12 desde ya gracias.....


----------



## battman (Jun 5, 2011)

Hola tengo lo mismo problema de fuente..(makie mixer) necesito conseguir   plano esquematico dela fuente de mixer mackie dfx 12 chanel .desde ya gracias.....


----------



## pandacba (Jun 5, 2011)

Es un tanto dificil de conseguir, lo cual no significa que no se pueda reparar


----------



## emilio199 (Jun 21, 2011)

battman dijo:


> Hola tengo lo mismo problema de fuente..(makie mixer) necesito conseguir   plano esquematico dela fuente de mixer mackie dfx 12 chanel .desde ya gracias.....




hola soy tecnico y tengo la mackie cfx12 y la tengo mala la fuente  y lo estoy revisando  y no lo veo tan complicado.. si necesitan ayuda solo pregunten...

adjunto el diagrama de la fuente cfx por si les sirve

atte emliio


----------



## jbarrim (Sep 13, 2011)

Gracias Emilio, yo tgo dos cfx una tiene una falla en todos los canales por igual, la cual solo comienza a funcionar el canal cuando le subo el potenciometro de la ganancia al maximo, y la otra le entro agua salada y quemaron los diodos que lleva debajo el conector XLR, y los cambie junto a los operacionales 4560 y los transistores que lleva cada canal pero vuelve a quemarse rebentandose de forma bruzca  e chequeado tdo pero se encuentra bien, si me puedes ayudar seria genial ojala con el diagrama te agradeceria. Un saludo.


----------



## jacob juarez (Jun 30, 2014)

hola a mi me a tocado que ese problema de subir toda la ganancia para activar el canal se soluciona dandole limpieza a todos los swich de el canal que te esta fayando espero te sirva mi comentario saludos


----------



## doriansolares (Ago 25, 2018)

tengo una consola mackie CFX16 MKII, presenta falla de luces parpadeantes, solo ruido y el de arriba, no funciona. Cuál será el problema y la solución, gracias


----------

